

Framer 2: Prototyping with Photoshop Integration - koenbok
http://www.framerjs.com/

======
terhechte
I like it. I'm a coder / designer and I usually do the layout stuff in
photoshop and then add animations when I actually build the product (i.e. Core
Animation in my case) but that can cost quite a few build / test cycles until
it has the right feel (speed, animation, etc) to it. I'm a huge fan of Quartz
Composer but to me it just doesn't feel like the right tool for the job,
especially since interactivity (i.e. touching, clicking) feels a bit like an
afterthought in there. Also, I really don't like Flash; had to do Flash
programming years ago, and can't stand the UI anymore. So this tool looks like
the solution that perfectly solves the problem I'm having there. Thanks, I'll
play around with it tomorrow!

------
FuzzyDunlop
"I'd like to say again though that supporting more browsers is not one of my
primary goals."

<https://github.com/koenbok/Framer/issues/2>

That's a shame.

~~~
koenbok
But I hope understandable for a prototyping tool. I'll take contributions
though.

~~~
grayprog
Sofa still rules! And now in open-source. Cheers, Koen.

~~~
moeedm
What's Sofa?

------
_neil
This looks pretty nice for designers who happen to know a little bit of code.
Most designers I know do their mobile mockups in After Effects so they can
really demonstrate interactions and animations.

~~~
koenbok
That's exactly what it was made for.

------
terabytest
For some reason it doesn't seem to be working with CS5. I run it alongside
Photoshop and it just says "syntax error: Expected end of line but found
identifier. (-2741)" for a split second.

~~~
koenbok
Argh, sorry for that. I did not have CS5 to test. I'll see if I can at least
put in a better error message.

------
ahmd
couldn't it be used for real applications -not prototyping- with phonegap?
awesome work good luck

------
miesie
awesome tool Koen, great work!

